
DigitizeIt - digitize a scanned graph or chart into (x,y)-data - jkopelman
http://www.digitizeit.de/
======
annoyed
Chrome gives me this warning for this site:

The website at www.digitizeit.de contains elements from the site b.l-a-c.cn,
which appears to host malware...

and the link for more info on the site:

[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://b.l-a-c.cn/&client=googlechrome&hl=en-
US)

